# Ratemysolicitor has zero credibility, discuss.



## tosullivan (19 Nov 2010)

Thanks, had a look on that rating site and they didn't come out on tops...


----------



## pebbledash (19 Nov 2010)

You could follow it up on ratemysolicitor. 

I question the authenticity of some of the ratings though.


----------



## mf1 (19 Nov 2010)

To be fair, I would not rely on ratemysolicitor.ie for anything, including the time of day!

mf


----------



## nuac (19 Nov 2010)

mf1 + 1.

anybody can post anything on that site .


----------



## redbhoy (22 Nov 2010)

mf1 said:


> To be fair, I would not rely on ratemysolicitor.ie for anything, including the time of day!
> 
> mf


 
Surely if people were writing incorrect statements on that website the Solicitors would have them in court immediately??


----------



## mf1 (22 Nov 2010)

"Surely if people were writing incorrect statements on that website the Solicitors would have them in court immediately?? "

I believe somebody did - in their previous incarnation. But mostly, anyone with a modicum  of basic common sense, would make their own mind up based on the comments posted. And could anyone really be bothered suing them?

mf


----------



## redbhoy (23 Nov 2010)

Well people must have some gripe if they're writing negative comments about certain solicitors. They'd hardly just make up the stuff for no reason.


----------



## mf1 (23 Nov 2010)

From a recent ( very funny) post from nuac: 

"A tip for practitioners - if someone arrives in your waiting room without an appointment with a big bag full of documents including correspondence copied to the President of Ireland, the Pope etc - be careful."

"Well people must have some gripe if they're writing negative comments about certain solicitors. They'd hardly just make up the stuff for no reason."

I suspect that there are some very well grounded gripes. The problem is that on that website they are so swamped with ridiculous, paranoid, self absorbed  twaddle and stuff, they get completely lost. 

mf


----------



## staff (23 Nov 2010)

redbhoy said:


> Well people must have some gripe if they're writing negative comments about certain solicitors. They'd hardly just make up the stuff for no reason.


 
I never took that website too seriously but a few years ago a so called "celebrity" solicitor had his own staff writing up compliments about him on that site (I knew someone who worked there) and since then I would pay very little attention to anything written - either good or bad.


----------



## Kate10 (25 Nov 2010)

redbhoy said:


> Well people must have some gripe if they're writing negative comments about certain solicitors. They'd hardly just make up the stuff for no reason.



Um, yes they would.  To be honest I don't think anyone needs to argue against the legitimacy of ratemysolicitor - if you read the site you will see that the comments are made up of some genuine people (prob about 40%) some people with personal grudges (prob another 40%) and some people with mental health issues.  Not being smart - have a look and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## whiskey1 (25 Nov 2010)

Seeing as we do not have an ombudsman to deal with complaints about the legal profession then people need rate your solicitor to express their views. Some will say that we do have a way of making complaints about mbrs of the legal profession i.e. through the law society. Self Regulation does not work.

Rate your solicitor may be the first step in a long process to get independent regulation of the legal profession established in this country. And who knows, with all the talk of reinventing the political system maybe we might not have to wait that long.


----------



## runner (25 Nov 2010)

Some time back I accidently stumbled into this site and as a test I looked up comments on a solicitor I knew but had to dealings with. I found the negative comments to be consistent with my view of the man personally, and as such the comments seemed reasonable. Only a single example, but like all negative comments, some are indeed accurate.


----------



## Kate10 (25 Nov 2010)

It may be that there are some accurate comments, but I think the site is a disgrace.  There are some horrendous comments on there about people I know, which are simply untrue.  Some of it is crazy.  

Actually, I've changed my mind.  It's a great idea.  I'm going to start a new website - rateyourpublicservant.com !!!  Genius!!


----------



## onq (26 Nov 2010)

How about a slew of them?

Rateyourfinancialadvisor.com

Rateyourestateagent.com

- and last but definitely not least

Rateyourbanker.com

ONQ.


----------



## bullworth (26 Nov 2010)

If you want a good solicitor you have to pay for it. Like any profession they vary in ability. Some got a pass degree and some got a first.


----------



## Staples (26 Nov 2010)

bullworth said:


> If you want a good solicitor you have to pay for it. Like any profession they vary in ability. Some got a pass degree and some got a first.


 

And how might a person know whether they're dealing with, say, Alan Shore from Boston Legal as distinct from some ambulance-chasing loser with a good line in BS?


----------



## Vanilla (26 Nov 2010)

Personal recommendation is usually the way to go.


----------



## z107 (26 Nov 2010)

> Rate your solicitor may be the first step in a long process to get independent regulation of the legal profession established in this country.


I certainly hope not. More money wasted on an ombudsman or quango.
I thought with the IMF those days would be over.


----------



## bullworth (26 Nov 2010)

Staples said:


> And how might a person know whether they're dealing with, say, Alan Shore from Boston Legal as distinct from some ambulance-chasing loser with a good line in BS?



I was only speaking in general terms. Trusting someone to deal with an important legal matter can be a nightmare of course if that person is not up to the job. I found the most highly recommended solicitors usually arent that cheap.


----------



## Dachshund (26 Nov 2010)

*Re: Legal Services Ombudsman*

For those that are interested in the job, the closing date for applications for the  is 9th December 2010.

From reading the information booklet it's only a three day a week job with pay scale to match.


----------



## maxi50 (3 Dec 2010)

surly the piont of rate my solisitor or rate anything website is the provider in the topic(this site solicitors activities) will be aware that comments and transparancy is there for all to see ,he will ignore the untruths and maybe curb his ativities in any dodgey dealings he has undertaken that he has gotten away with in the passed and when the public use these services all these items can be explored giving them a beter service


----------



## onq (3 Dec 2010)

Still better than nothing, plus it doesn't seem to be open to members of the legal profession - that norrows down the field a bit.

ONQ.


----------



## onq (3 Dec 2010)

maxi50 said:


> surly the piont of rate my solisitor or rate anything website is the provider in the topic(this site solicitors activities) will be aware that comments and transparancy is there for all to see ,he will ignore the untruths and maybe curb his ativities in any dodgey dealings he has undertaken that he has gotten away with in the passed and when the public use these services all these items can be explored giving them a beter service




(nods)

That's the theory anyway.

People forget that their posts leave a "spoor".
People use words and sentences differently from other people.
You can have a good laugh at the dodgy solicitors' expense on that site.

Try to pick out those "glowing" reports that are obviously written by themselves or people in their office to counter the poor image people have given them.
I have no doubt some of this se deserved, based on consistent nastiness or incompetence, but it should be borne in mind that anyone can have an *off* day and the solicitor is not "bad" just because he disagrees with you.
You can see from some of the posts on this forum how an obsession with a particular case has given the potential plaintiff an unbalanced view of the matter.

ONQ.


----------



## Purple (16 Dec 2010)

I just searched my solicitor.
He gets three stars.
The comments are;
"Excellent, value for money, efficient practice. **** himself is a gentleman and a very genuine individual."

I agree with all of that.


----------



## onq (17 Dec 2010)

Did you post a comment yourself yet Purple?

ONQ.


----------



## Purple (20 Dec 2010)

onq said:


> Did you post a comment yourself yet Purple?
> 
> ONQ.



No. I get all that out of my system on this site


----------

